# pulled sugar



## emtchef (Oct 11, 2001)

i am looking for a good recipe for pulled and poured sugar. its been a while since i ahve done sugar work and i am trying to get back into it. can you help me?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Do a search on pulled sugar here and you'll find many discussions. Here is the recipe I posted last year.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Nothing I can add to that. If I were you I would use it looks good and Ch knows his sugar.

Rgds Rook


----------

